# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  E drejta e mbajtjes së armës.

## Toro

Ne nje shoqeri te lire dhe demokratike, a mendoni se e drejta e mbajtjes se armes, eshte e drejte individuale, privilegj apo nuk ekziston nje e drejte e tille. A duhet qe qeveria te lejoje qytetarin e ligjshem te mbaje arme apo duhet ta parandaloje ate?

----------


## dodoni

Une votova gabim Toro, desha te votoj per Jo, e ne vend te Jo-se votova per Po, aksidentalisht.

----------


## Toro

> Une votova gabim Toro, desha te votoj per Jo, e ne vend te Jo-se votova per Po, aksidentalisht.


Dakort D....po ka mundesi ta shpjegosh se perse jo? Cfare e keqe i vjen shoqerise kur nje individ i cili nuk eshte kriminel, zbaton ligjet, mban arme per vetembrojtje, qitje, gjueti,koleksion etj?

----------


## Pasiqe

Une zgjodha opcionin e trete. Ata qe duan te mbajne arme duhet:

- te kalojne ndonje test psikologjik, i cili te vertetoje qe jane ne rregull nga trute.
- te mos kene kryer krime asnjehere, pra te jene qytetare model.

Nese i plotesojne keto kushte, duhet te jene te lire te mbajne arme.

----------


## dodoni

Une votova per Jo nga pervojat e mia ne Amerike. Ketu shpesh me ka rene te shoh njerez ne rruge, vende publike, e kudo me arme ne brez, e nuk me pelqente kjo gje sepse ne pergjithesi i ben njerezit tjere te ndihen jo te sigurte, sidomos femijet, femrat etj. Pastaj, njeriu shpesh ne raste kur humb kontrollin mund te bej dicka qe ne rrethana normale nuk do ta kishte bere, pra po e pati armen mund te vrase dike kurse e kunderta po mos ta kete armen. Pastaj, kemi shume raste ne Amerike, kur femijet jane vrare duke luajtur e edhe ato krimet ne shkolla kur tinejxhera kane vjedhur armet e prinderve te tyre dhe kane masakruar dhjetera bashkenxenes te tyre ne shkolle. Po te mos kishin akses ne armet, keto krime nuk do kishin ndodhur. Pra, sipas mendimit tim, legalizimi i armembajtjes e rrit numrin e vrasjeve. 

PS: Jam per legalizimin e armeve te gjuetise por jo tjerave dhe vetem nepermjet nje kontrolli shume te madh nga ana e qeverise dhe shoqatave te gjuetareve.

----------


## Toro

*A well regulated Militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.* 
Nje milici e rregullt eshte e nevojshme per sigurimin e nje Shteti te lire, e drejta e popullit per te poseduar dhe mbajtur arme, nuk duhet te privohet.

- Second Amendment to the United States Constitution
-Neni i dyte i Kushtetutes se Shteteve te Bashkuara.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
"No free man shall ever be de-barred the use of arms. The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government."* 
Asnje njeri i lire nuk duhet te ndalohet nga perdorimi i armeve. Arsyeja me e forte per popullin qe te ruaje te drejten te posedoje dhe mbaje arme eshte ne fund te fundit, per te mbrojtur veten e tyre kunder tiranise ne qeveri.
*- Thomas Jefferson*

----------


## PINK

Kurse une votova per Po . Eshte e drejta e secilit te mbaje arme me ndergjegje te plote. Nese nje njeri eshte i vetedijshem ne veprimet qe ben dhe di te kontrolloje cdo situate pse jo mos ta mbaje ne rast vetmbrojte te familjes se tij/saj ?
Nese cdo gje kryehet brenda normave ligjore dhe cdo rregjistrohet me numer dhe informacionin e duhur pse jo . Keshtu policia dhe qeveria eshte me ne kontroll te perdorimeve/mbajtjen e armeve . Cdo arme qe te shitet/blihet te jete e rregjistruar.

----------


## Toro

> Une votova per Jo nga pervojat e mia ne Amerike. Ketu shpesh me ka rene te shoh njerez ne rruge, vende publike, e kudo me arme ne brez, e nuk me pelqente kjo gje sepse ne pergjithesi i ben njerezit tjere te ndihen jo te sigurte, sidomos femijet, femrat etj. Pastaj, njeriu shpesh ne raste kur humb kontrollin mund te bej dicka qe ne rrethana normale nuk do ta kishte bere, pra po e pati armen mund te vrase dike kurse e kunderta po mos ta kete armen. Pastaj, kemi shume raste ne Amerike, kur femijet jane vrare duke luajtur e edhe ato krimet ne shkolla kur tinejxhera kane vjedhur armet e prinderve te tyre dhe kane masakruar dhjetera bashkenxenes te tyre ne shkolle. Po te mos kishin akses ne armet, keto krime nuk do kishin ndodhur. Pra, sipas mendimit tim, legalizimi i armembajtjes e rrit numrin e vrasjeve. 
> 
> PS: Jam per legalizimin e armeve te gjuetise por jo tjerave dhe vetem nepermjet nje kontrolli shume te madh nga ana e qeverise dhe shoqatave te gjuetareve.


Arsyet qe ti ofron, nuk justifikojne ndalimin total te armeve ne popull....Psh eshte mese e vertete se femije vdesin ne aksidente me arme....por ama eshte mese e vertete se numri i femijeve qe vdesin ne aksidente me arme eshte shume me i vogel sesa numri i femijeve qe mbyten ne pishine! Nese 13 femije ne vit vdesin ne Amerike nga aksidente me arme dhe njerezit kerkojne ndalimin e armeve, atehere cfare duhet te themi per 1500 femije qe mbyten ne pishine?

Mendimi yt, ( i respektueshem)se legalizimi i armeve rrit numrin e vrasjeve eshte i kundert me statistikat e FBI ....Numri i vrasjeve, perdhunimeve, vjedhjeve me arme eshte me i vogel ne shtetet ku armet jane te pandaluara me ligj, sesa ne shtetet qe kane "gun control".

----------


## dodoni

Toro, sipas teje nuk justifikojne, sipas meje po. Pastaj nuk mund te behen krahasime midis pishines (qe eshte e shendetshme dhe argetuese per te gjithe) dhe armes (fare e panevojshme). Jeta e atyre 13 femijeve ne vit eshte me e shtrenjte dhe me e rendesishme se qefi i disave qe duan te luajne me arme, per mua natyrisht. 

Poashtu, ato statistika une nuk i besoj per vete, sepse sigurisht jane statistika midis Amerikes qe ka policine shume te forte me shtetet nga bota e trete qe ende e kane policine me thupra druri. Qe statistikat dhe krahasimet te jene te sakta, duhet krahasuar Amerika me legalizim te armembajtes dhe Amerika pa legalizim te armembajtjes.

----------


## Moltisanti

Toro e kishe fjalen per shqiperi apo kshu ne pergjithesi ?

Mire do ishte qe seicili nga ne te kishte nga nje arme per vetmbrojtje , por vetem ne shqiperi nuk mund te vendoset nje ligj i tille , atje te heqin qafe per hobi jo mo per gjona tjera , ose pse i ke ngacmu njonen qe e ka fiksim tjeter kush te ik jeta per shishtufine . 
Ne asnje menyre (kur thote sala) , nje popull gjaknxehte si shqiptari te kete legalizim armesh , kthehet 97 per pune 1 jave  :ngerdheshje: 

shnet

----------


## Toro

Nese ne Kushtetuten e SHBA fjala "arme" do te zevendesohej me fjalen "liber":

*SLOGANS  

"A well-educated electorate being necessary to the prosperity of a free state, the right of the people to keep and read books, shall not be infringed."* 
(Nje elektorat i edukuar me se miri eshte i nevojshem per prosperitetin e nje shteti te lire, e drejta e popullit te mbaje  dhe te lexoje libra nuk duhet te privohet)


*Do you conclude from this that only voters may own books?* 
Mos nxirrni gje konkluzion nga ky nen se vetem votuesit duhet te posedojne libra?
*
Do you believe that all "inflammatory" books should be stored in libraries, since no honest person needs such a book at home where a child might read it? Does this statement make you want to register books, or ban some of them, or prevent them from being read in public?* 
A besoni se te gjithe librat e "demshem" duhet te mbahen ne bibloteka, sepse asnje person i ndershem nuk ka nevoje per nje liber te tille ne shtepi, ku nje femije mund ta lexoje? A ju ben kjo deklarate qe te doni ti regjistroni librat, ti ndaloni disa nga ata apo ti parandaloni se lexuari ne publik?
*
Should there be a waiting period for the purchase of "dangerous" books, magazines, and newspapers?* 
A duhet te kete nje periudhe pritjeje per blerjen e librave te "rrezikshem", revistave dhe gazetave?
*
Should speed reading courses be restricted to police and military to prevent "assault reading" by citizens?* 
A duhet qe leximi i shpejte te kufizohet ne perdorim vetem per policine dhe ushtrine qe te parandaloje "lexim sulmues" nga qytetaret?
*
Do you think that banning legal possession of easily-concealed novels will stop criminals from reading?* 
A mendoni se duke ndaluar podesimin legal te librave te xhepit, do te daloje kriminelet se lexuari?
*
Should we stop teaching children to read, since what they might read could be harmful to them?* 
A duhet ti ndalojme se mesuari femijeve te lexojne sepse mund te jete e demshme per ta?

----------


## dodoni

Toro, sipas meje nuk mund te ngrihen paralele midis librit dhe armeve, nga librat e kemi gjithe kete zhvillim dhe civilizim boteror tani, kurse nga armet kemi vetem shkaterrime dhe vrasje. 

PS: Posedimi jo podesimi

----------


## Toro

*Gun Control: The theory that a woman found dead in an alley, raped and strangled with her panty hose, is somehow morally superior to a woman explaining to police how her attacker got that fatal bullet wound.* 
Kontroll Armesh : Teoria se nje grua  e gjetur e vdekur ne nje rruge qorre , e perdhunuar dhe e mbytur me corapen e saj eshte ne nje fare menyre me superiore sesa nje grua duke i shpjeguar policise se si ai qe e sulmoi e mori plumbin fatal.

----------


## Pasiqe

Ky perfundim ku arrite dodon nuk ka ndonje baze historike. 

Perkundrazi, sipas shume studimeve luftrat kane qene shkaku kryesor i intensifimit te kerkimeve shkencore per te zbuluar arme sa me te sofistikuara. Zbulimi dhe permiresimi i ketyre te fundit ka kerkuar hulumtime dhe kerkime ne parime fizike dhe aplikime shkencore te cilat jane shfrytezuar edhe ne industri te tjera, jo vetem ne ate te luftes.

----------


## Toro

> Toro, sipas meje nuk mund te ngrihen paralele midis librit dhe armeve, nga librat e kemi gjithe kete zhvillim dhe civilizim boteror tani, kurse nga armet kemi vetem shkaterrime dhe vrasje. 
> 
> PS: Posedimi jo podesimi



Dodon, kam shume respekt per ty, por ketu e prishe muhabetin!
 C'lidhje ka arma me shkaterrimet e vrasjet? Shkaterrimet dhe vrasjet i kryejne njerezit, jo armet.....Arma eshte objekt. Mund te jete arme zjarri, thike, makine, bastun bejsbolli, tulle apo dhe nje cope tel, kacavide, stilolaps etj....Arma pa nderhyrjen e njeriut nuk vret e shkaterron vete!
 Me fal zoteri, ty kur ben gabime drejtshkrimore , fajin ta ka lapsi? Dhe meqe ti mund te besh gabime drejtshkrimore, mos valle duhet ti mohohet e drejta e mbajtjes se lapsit dhe gjithe te tjereve?

----------


## dodoni

Po te mos ishin shpenzuar gjithe ato para per te krijuar arme me te sofistikuara, ato para kishin shkuar ne kerkime shkencore te dickaje qe njerezit perfitojne me shume. Pra, jo vetem qe shkenca nuk do ishte ne ndonje nivel me te ulet se c'eshte tani por do ishte ne nivele shume, shume, me te larta.  Perfitimet nga armet jane shume te vogla ne krahasim me rreziqet dhe demet nga armet, kurse perfitimet nga librat jane aq te medha saqe rreziqet dhe demet qe mund te mbartin ato per njerezimin ne pergjithesi nuk duken fare.

Kjo ishte per Zombie-n. 

Toro, lufta me gure vret te shumten dhjetera njerez, lufta me shpata vret mijera njerez, lufta me pushke vret dhjetra e qindra mijera njerez, lufta me aviona vret miliona, lufta me arme nukleare vret miliarda njerez pernjehere. Pra, edhe mjetet e luftes kane nje rol shume te madh ne shkaterrimet dhe vrasjet e njerezve. Sidoqofte, une jam kategorikisht kunder mbajtjes se armeve, kurse ti je per. Njerezit dallojne ne mendime dhe kjo eshte normale.  E dija qe kjo eshte nje teme shume kontraverze nga pervoja ime ketu ne Amerike se dihet sa zhurma eshte bere ketu per kete ceshtje, prandaj nuk desha ta jap arsyetimin tim fare por vetem te votoj, por ti me shtyve qe te jepja edhe justifikimet e votimit tim, e pastaj e bera. Sidoqofte, jemi njerez, nuk jemi te gjithe njesoj, dhe mendimet dallojne. Kjo nuk dtth. qe pse nuk kemi mendime te njejta 100% ne cdo teme, duhet te humbasim respektin ndaj njeri-tjetrit.

----------


## Toro

> Po te mos ishin shpenzuar gjithe ato para per te krijuar arme me te sofistikuara, ato para kishin shkuar ne kerkime shkencore te dickaje qe njerezit perfitojne me shume. Pra, jo vetem qe shkenca nuk do ishte ne ndonje nivel me te ulet se c'eshte tani por do ishte ne nivele shume, shume, me te larta.  Perfitimet nga armet jane shume te vogla ne krahasim me rreziqet dhe demet nga armet, kurse perfitimet nga librat jane aq te medha saqe rreziqet dhe demet qe mund te mbartin ato per njerezimin ne pergjithesi nuk duken fare.
> 
> Kjo ishte per Zombie-n. 
> 
> Toro, lufta me gure vret te shumten dhjetera njerez, lufta me shpata vret mijera njerez, lufta me pushke vret dhjetra e qindra mijera njerez, lufta me aviona vret miliona, lufta me arme nukleare vret miliarda njerez pernjehere. Pra, edhe mjetet e luftes kane nje rol shume te madh ne shkaterrimet dhe vrasjet e njerezve. Sidoqofte, une jam kategorikisht kunder mbajtjes se armeve, kurse ti je per. Njerezit dallojne ne mendime dhe kjo eshte normale.  E dija qe kjo eshte nje teme shume kontraverze nga pervoja ime ketu ne Amerike se dihet sa zhurma eshte bere ketu per kete ceshtje, prandaj nuk desha ta jap arsyetimin tim fare por vetem te votoj, por ti me shtyve qe te jepja edhe justifikimet e votimit tim, e pastaj e bera. Sidoqofte, jemi njerez, nuk jemi te gjithe njesoj, dhe mendimet dallojne. Kjo nuk dtth. qe pse nuk kemi mendime te njejta 100% ne cdo teme, duhet te humbasim respektin ndaj njeri-tjetrit.


Kurrsesi , debat mendimesh po bejme, jo debat karakteri te secilit.
Tema eshte se cfare roli luan arma personale ne jeten e qytetarit, jo cfare roli ka luajtur arma ne luftrat e njerezimit ne shekuj.
Parametrat e debatit me duket u caktuan ne postimin e pare. Po flasim per nje shoqeri te lire demokratike, jo per lufte shtetesh.
Sidoqofte, mendimi yt qe je kunder mbajtjes se armes nga qytetari eshte i respektueshem. Po qe se nuk deshiron nuk ka se perse te vazhdosh debatin! Dhe kjo e respektueshme....

P.S.
Fundi i fundit, une s'kam blere arme akoma , keshtu qe nuk mund te ta imponoj mendimin! Lol

----------


## dodoni

> P.S.
> Fundi i fundit, une s'kam blere arme akoma , keshtu qe nuk mund te ta imponoj mendimin! Lol


Kjo ishte e forte shume.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Pershendetje

----------


## Toro

> Toro e kishe fjalen per shqiperi apo kshu ne pergjithesi ?
> 
> Mire do ishte qe seicili nga ne te kishte nga nje arme per vetmbrojtje , por vetem ne shqiperi nuk mund te vendoset nje ligj i tille , atje te heqin qafe per hobi jo mo per gjona tjera , ose pse i ke ngacmu njonen qe e ka fiksim tjeter kush te ik jeta per shishtufine . 
> Ne asnje menyre (kur thote sala) , nje popull gjaknxehte si shqiptari te kete legalizim armesh , kthehet 97 per pune 1 jave 
> 
> shnet


Une e kam ne pergjithesi, jo vetem ne Shqiperi....Ne Shqiperi ekziston mentaliteti i tille, sepse krimineli e di shume mire se njeriu i ndershem eshte i paarmatosur. Sidoqofte, ai qe ka ndermend te beje nje vrasje mund ta beje fare mire dhe me mjete te tjera pervec armeve te zjarrit.
Fakt: ne kohen e Zogut ( kur ligjet e arme mbajtjes ishin me liberale)kriminaliteti ishte me i ulet sesa gjate viteve te komunizmit kur armembajtja ishte privilegj vetem per komunistet....Po te shtosh ketu dhe numrin e krimeve te kryera nga shteti komunist perkundrejt qytetareve te thjeshte qe nuk kishin mundesi te vetembroheshin, numri i krimeve eshte akoma me i madh.
Ne nje postim diku andej nga "Aktualitetet shoqerore" mund te lexoje per nje tip qe dikush e parakaloi me makine dhe per kete ai e qelloi me pistolete. Fakt personi qe qelloi tjetrin me pistolete, sapo ishte liruar nga burgu. Ai ishte nje kriminel qe sipas te gjitha situatave ( lejim armembajtjeje apo ndalim armembajtjeje) ai nuk duhet te ishte ne posedim te nje arme zjarri....Por fakti ishte ndryshe....

Ne nje postim tjeter lexova per nje rast kur nje femer andej nga Veriu i kishte shpetuar 2 meshkujve nga duart qe kishin shkuar per ta rrembyer apo perdhunuar dhe me armen qe mbante pa leje ne shtepi kishte vrare njerin prej tyre dhe kishte zene rob tjetrin....Policia erdhi mbas 8 (!!!!!) oresh!

Ne 1997, numri i personave qe u vrane ishte i madh jo se shqiptaret jane gjaknxehte, por per nje mori arsyesh te tjera qe nuk kishin lidhje me aksesin ne armet e zjarrit. Vjedhjet me arme, "gjobat" e perdhunimet  ndaj qytetareve te thjeshte qe ndodhen, mbase nuk do te kishin ndodhur po te ishin te gjithe qytetaret te lire te ishin te armatosur....Fundi i fundit vete Sala, kur trazirat iu afruan Tiranes ( megjithese kishte 1 muaj qe ishte shpallur gjendja e jashtezakonshme) shperndau armet ne Tirane per qytetare te thjeshte e per simpatizante te PD-se. Dhe ishte fakt qe Tirana dhe Veriu nuk kishin aq trazira kur u armatosen qytetaret, krahasuar me Jugun ku qytetaret ishin te paarmatosur.

Ne 1992 ne Los Anxheles , SHBA ndodhen trazira te ngjajshme me 1997 tek ne...Turma te irrituara plackisnin e vidhnin dyqane e shtepi private. Avokate te ndalimit te armeve u turren me panik ne stacione policie te nxirrnin leje per armembajtje...U irrituan pa mase kur mesuan se edhe pse situata ishte urgjente, duhet te prisnin 15 dite te dilte leja sipas ligjit per armembajtjen ne Kalifornia....Ligj per te cilin kishin votuar vete! Dyqanet e pronareve te paarmatosur u plackiten e u dogjen...Perjashtim bene vetem dyqanet e koreaneve, te cilet jo vetem kishin arme zjarri....por arme semi-automatike!

----------


## nosselgae

Është mirë me i krahasu statistikat sa i përket krimit para dhe mbas këtij ligji në Kennesaw (qytet në Shtetin e Georgia-së.)

Ja se çfarë thotë për armëmbajtje:


"
ARTICLE I. IN GENERAL

Sec. 34-1. Heads of households to maintain firearms.

(a)   In order to provide for the emergency management of the city, and further in order to provide for and protect the safety, security and general welfare of the city and its inhabitants, every head of household residing in the city limits is required to maintain a firearm, together with ammunition therefor.

(b)   Exempt from the effect of this section are those heads of households who suffer a physical or mental disability which would prohibit them from using such a firearm. Further exempt from the effect of this section are those heads of households who are paupers or who conscientiously oppose maintaining firearms as a result of beliefs or religious doctrine, or persons convicted of a felony.

(Code 1986, § 4-3-10)



Sec. 34-2. Use of firearms.
No person shall fire a gun, pistol or other firearm in the city, except in the defense of person or property, and except peace officers or military forces of this state or the United States, in the discharge of official duties.

(Code 1986, § 11-1-4)

Secs. 34-3--34-25. Reserved.

"

Mua më është mbushë mendja se prej Kanunit t'Shqipeve e kanë përshtat këtë ligj.

----------

